# My donkey Jackson



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He's just getting his 6 month teeth in. He's learning so much so fast. And finally trusts me and is letting me lead him around and walk him.

He gets visits from goats, and we're slowly working him up to being around them more.

He's now gelded and healed up.

I love this guy. Even if he fails as a LGD he'll be my pet.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Cute! Nice colors.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

catharina said:


> Cute! Nice colors.


Thank you.

He was feral caught. They adopted him to me as an 8 month old girl, but he was a 4 month old male.

They sent a vet out to geld him. He's still very nervous but coming along well.

He has the CUTEST stripes on his legs!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a cutie!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He's adorable


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...How awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Interesting... After seeing your picture I think I may know why his testes were so small. 
I had to go find other pictures to confirm that he has long hair all the way down his tail... There may be a reason why he looks so much like a Missouri Mule...

Regardless, he is going to be huge, probably 14.2, 15 hands.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Interesting... After seeing your picture I think I may know why his testes were so small.
> I had to go find other pictures to confirm that he has long hair all the way down his tail... There may be a reason why he looks so much like a Missouri Mule...
> 
> Regardless, he is going to be huge, probably 14.2, 15 hands.


What really? Tell me more!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay so a baby mule is born looking a lot like a donkey with a fuzzy tail. Then they grow up to look like a mule. There are different degrees of donkey characteristics depending on the breeding. You'll be able to tell more after the baby fuzz in his mane and tail are replaced with adult hair but, his mane is coming in laying down and there is definitely fuzz clear up to his rump on his tail. 

He has much of the coloring of the Missouri Mule. Pic in the middle is a mule, pic on the right is a Jack donkey.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is his donkey butt


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

and some mane and tail.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes a doll....tail is pretty fluffy!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He is so darn smart. I'm not an equine person, but I had no idea donkey were this smart. NO IDEA. You read stuff, but until I met one. Wow.

The funny thing is watching him watch ME. If I decide something is not scary and calmly walk past it, he thinks for a second and then decides that since I didn't get eaten its okay. So much fun.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Dayna said:


> They adopted him to me as an 8 month old girl, but he was a 4 month old male.


That's hard to believe, but my neighbors adopted a female puppy (short haired) & thought it was male for 3 or 4 months. I wondered why they named her Buster! What's really unbelievable is that they had a male dog before. He was kind of long haired (a Chow) but surely they noticed where the pee came out!

:whatgoat:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

catharina said:


> That's hard to believe, but my neighbors adopted a female puppy (short haired) & thought it was male for 3 or 4 months. I wondered why they named her Buster! What's really unbelievable is that they had a male dog before. He was kind of long haired (a Chow) but surely they noticed where the pee came out!
> 
> :whatgoat:


Well in my case he was a wild animal that I couldn't touch or get close to. So I could not see his "junk". Once I saw what I thought was a penis sheath I contacted them right away!

I had the vet out to geld him. Thankfully they were able to get his testicles out. They were pretty far up there because he was so young. He should have still been nursing. Poor dude.

Also, Jackson squats to pee like a girl donkey. And is pee shy so it was a couple month before I saw him pee!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I remember our first donks...mom had a jack baby and we thought it was a jenny...LOL..I think I posted that on here lol its a learning curve lol...Donkeys are very smart..it amazes me every time we take one in how quickly they adapt..then trust....they learn so fast!!... I love to walk the back 40 and be surrounded by 14 donkeys : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/our-mini-donkey-loretta-lynn-bag-full-tight-139932/index6.html


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's so cute!! And handsome too


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I read through your whole thread happybleats :lol: That's hilarious! And he is really cute!! How big is he now?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Suzann, Hank was sent off to be a cattle guard/companions along with another that was born about the same time....both are doing great ..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------

